# FR: at/in a restaurant, bar, café, etc. - au / dans un - préposition



## CarlaShua

Bonjour, les amis !

_Quand est-ce que tu as mangé à un restaurant italien?_ (utexas)

Ça, c'est bien, ou il faut dire plutôt "dans un restaurant" ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Canaveral

*Dans* un restaurant italien.
*Au *restaurant italien - est une autre possibilité


----------



## CarlaShua

Donc il y a une erreur dans l'exercice lié, pas vrai ?


----------



## Canaveral

Oui absolument ! Il y a une erreur dans l'exercice -utexas -


----------



## Ms researcher

"manger dans un/ à un restaurant"
to eat in a restaurant. 

Can you say both?

Thanks


----------



## floise

Hi Ms Researcher,

One usually says 'manger au restaurant' for 'to eat at a restaurant. 

If, however, you wish to emphasize that you are eating *inside* the restaurant, as opposed to the outdoor eating area, you could say 'nous allons manger dans le restaurant' (ou en dedans).

I believe this is correct. Please wait for word from French natives.

Floise


----------



## Harmione

Correct, except for Floise's parenthesis "en dedans" which isn't possible.


----------



## Montaigne

Déjeuner, dîner au restaurant auraient ma préférence.


----------



## yannalan

Oui, on va dîner au restaurant, mais dans un bon restaurant.


----------



## iaatf

This is what I have written:
Nous avons mangé au café célèbre Les Deux Garcons.
Nous avons mangé à un élevage de chèvres.
Or should it be "mangé dans"?
Does it make a difference whether you sit outside or in?
Thanks alot.


----------



## bettylisa

On dit "au café les deux garçons" : car le café est précisé par son nom.

On dit : "manger dans un café" (un café quelconque), de même on dit "manger dans un élevage de chèvre" (car on ne connait pas son nom.

On dirait : "manger à l'élevage de chèvre du fermier voisin".

Bye 

Bettylisa


----------



## tilt

Bettylisa is right:
-> _manger *dans *+ un, une, des_
-> _manger *à *+ le, la, les (à le _contracting in_ au)_


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour!

Est-ce qu'on dit: 

1) Je vais boire une bière/un verre dans une brasserie.  

ou 2)  Je vais boire une bière/un verre à une brasserie.      

Merci d'avance


----------



## rolmich

C'est la première réponse qui est la bonne.
ou
C'est à cette brasserie que je vais boire.


----------



## janpol

avec le présentatif "c'est que", je dirais aussi "dans"


----------



## carog

mais on pourrait dire aussi "je vais boire un verre à la brasserie XXXXX"


----------



## rolmich

carog said:


> mais on pourrait dire aussi "je vais boire un verre à la brasserie XXXXX"


A mon avis, absolument ; et non "je vais boire un verre dans la brasserie".


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

You should say :

 Je vais boire une bière/un verre dans une brasserie (You do not know which one)

Or

 Je vais boire une bière/un verre à la brasserie XXX (You know which one)


----------



## iaatf

Do I have this right?
"I am a server at/in the restaurant Chez Paul."  -  "... *au* restaurant Chez Paul."   ????
"I've been working in/at this restaurant for two months."  -  "... *dans* ce restaurant ..."  ????
Thanks.


----------



## gospelfan

Yes, perfectly correct


----------



## epinephrin

Je suis serveur *au* restaurant Chez Paul."    

Je suis serveur *dans le* restaurant Chez Paul."     you can say but it is as odd as saying "I work inside the restaurant Chez Paul"

Je suis serveur *dans ce* restaurant Chez Paul."  = in this...

J'ai travaillé *dans ce *restaurant pendant deux mois."  = in this...

J'ai travaillé à ce restaurant pendant deux mois." Correct but if you use "this" it would be better to use "dans"

J'ai travaillé *au* restaurant pendant deux mois."  "I've been working *at the* restaurant for two months."


----------



## friasc

Non-native speaker here. […] I believed that 'aller au restaurant' could refer to 'eating out' in the abstract, rather than to a particular restaurant (similar to 'aller au cinéma'); or that it could refer to a particular restaurant already introduced in the context of the enunciation.

In the abstract sense, I wonder which one most French people would say more spontaneously? 'On mange à la maison ou au restaurant ?' or '... ou dans un restaurant' ? When I asked one of my French colleagues, he hesitated before saying they mean the same thing. Whenever a French person answers this way, I assume there must be a more complex explanation... mais peut-être que je cherche anguille sous roche là où il n'y en a pas ?


----------



## JClaudeK

friasc said:


> I wonder which one most French people would say more spontaneously? 'On mange à la maison ou au restaurant ?' or '... ou dans un restaurant' ?


I would say _'On mange à la maison ou *au* restaurant ?'_
Mais l'autre solution est possible aussi_ ._


----------



## friasc

Merci, J.-C. Hypothèse : lorsqu'on oppose l'action de prendre un repas chez soi à celle de manger hors de la maison, on dira 'au restaurant'. Or, s'il est question de préciser le type d'établissement (préfères-tu manger dans un restaurant, un café, un bar, etc), la locution avec 'dans' s'impose.


----------

